# Alaskareise eines Amateurs



## voxglotzer (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo Profis,

ich muss zunächst vorne weg sagen, dass ich kein Profi bin und es auch nicht werden möchte. Für mich ist Angeln Ruhe und zu sich selbst finden. Fisch schmeckt mir in der Pfanne - meine Frau kann das ganz gut.

Ich war die letzten Jahre in Norwegen bei Verwandtschaft und habe mir dort eine Angel gekauft. Nichts weltbewegendes - ich kann nicht mal sagen was für ein, zugegeben, Spielzeug das ist und welche "Schnur" da dran ist. Ich habe letztes Jahr einen Dorsch im Fjord gefangen. Vom Boot aus - 76cm lang - keine Ahnung wie schwer. Wir wurden beide davon satt.


Dieses Jahr geht es nun mit dem WoMo von Vancouver nach Homer (und zurück). Vier Wochen lang wollen wir durch die Gegen fahren und uns entspannen. 

Ich habe mir nun überlegt in Vanouver eine "richtige" Angel zu kaufen. Nebst Kescher und einer kleinen Box mit ein paar Blinkern. Ich habe nicht vor mich mit Lachsen und der gleichen anzulegen. Nur mal Abends meine Angel in den See zu werfen und sehen ob ich den einen oder anderen Fisch mit meinem Köder bewusstlos schmeißen kann.

Als Budget hat Frauchen 200 US$ (230 CAN$) genehmigt. Da wir vorher noch in der Nähe von Seattle sind könnte ich natürlich auch in den USA mein Geld verbraten. Wobei wir nach vielen Gelaber zu den Fragen kommen:

* Sind 200 US$ zu wenig für mich als (bleibender Amateur)?
* Mit welchen Fischlein kann ich rechnen?
* Ich stelle mir das so einfach wie in Norwegen vor: Blinker ran und sehen was beißt, oder?
* Weshalb tragen in die Angelvideos, die ich hier fand, die Leute immer OP-Handschuhe?
* Lohnen sich die elend langen Gummistiefel um im Fluss zu angeln (fliegenfischen heißt das wohl)?

Wie gesagt: Ich habe keine Ahnung, will aber das beste aus meinem verdienten Urlaub machen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Vorsichtig!
Du brauchst dort überall - ob in Fluß, See oder Meer - eine Lizenz. Dafür mußt du in British Columbia mindestens 150,- Can$ einplanen (Meer und Fluß). Dazu kommen sehr spezielle Vorschriften in den einzelnen Gewässern. Also "B.C. Fishing" kaufen. Dort steht dass alles drin. Die Vorschriften ändern sich an vielen Flüssen häufig. Solltest also englisch können...
Und glaube bitte nicht, dass du dort irgendwo in der Wildnis bist, wo keiner sieht, was du tust. Ich hbe vor einiger Zeit einen Bericht gelesen wo jemand
seine Gerät und 3000,- Can$ Strafe gezahlt hat, weil er einen Lachs entnommen hat, wo nur Catch&Release erlaubt war. Also lieber immer genau nachfragen.
Wie das in Alaska aussieht, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Wird aber auch alles schön geregelt sein.


----------



## voxglotzer (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Danke Dolfin für den Tipp. Ich denke aber es wird nur BC und Yukon im Fluß werden, wo ich mal Angel. Das Meer klemm ich mir doch lieber. Und das probleme eine Lizenz zu kaufen habe ich nicht. So Blaubäugig kann man doch nciht sein.


----------



## Sockeye (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*



			
				voxglotzer schrieb:
			
		

> * Sind 200 US$ zu wenig für mich als (bleibender Amateur)?
> * Mit welchen Fischlein kann ich rechnen?
> * Ich stelle mir das so einfach wie in Norwegen vor: Blinker ran und sehen was beißt, oder?
> * Weshalb tragen in die Angelvideos, die ich hier fand, die Leute immer OP-Handschuhe?
> * Lohnen sich die elend langen Gummistiefel um im Fluss zu angeln (fliegenfischen heißt das wohl)?



Ich überlasse mal Tipps für die Reise von Vancouver-Juneau unserem Dolfin, der kennt sich da aus.

Für Alaska:

- benötigst Du eine Angellizenz. (Wie lange fährst Du durch Alaska?)
- Fische
-- Fluss (Forellen und Hechte) u Lachse je nach Fluss/Aufstiegszeit
-- Meer (ähnlich Norwegen + verschiedene Lachse)
- zum Angeln würde ich eine schwerere Spinnrute (WG 80-120g) nehmen, mit der kannst Du dann drauf los Blinkern...
- OP Handschuhe?? Nicht auf meinen...(AB-Video Datenbank
Wenn würde ich mir neopren Chestwaders (Wathosen) kaufen (ca. 50US$), weil die Stiefel nicht ausreichen, da im größten Teil von Alaska das Angeln vom Ufer aus äusserst unerwünscht ist und man beim Angeln schon im Fluss stehen sollten.

In Homer wirst Du doch sicherlich einen Heilbuttcharter mitmachen?

Wann genau bist Du denn in Alaska? Dann kann ich Dir noch einige Tipps zu den Flüssen und Lachsen geben, die dort zu erwarten sind.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## voxglotzer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Wir werden so 12-14 Tage in Alaska sein. Zunächst geht es nach Fairbanks (1. September) und dann runter an die See. Ich denke am 4. September werden wir in Homer sein. Also brauche ich wohl eine Lizenz für 7 Tage. Weil meine Frau garantiert nicht täglich auf mich warten will, wenn ich Fisch jagen gehe.

Spinnrute (WG 80-120g): Was ist das und was kostet das? (Du merkst: Amateur!). Ich hab bei Walmart.com ( http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product_listing.gsp?cat=5201 ) geschaut und nichts dergleichen gefunden. Gut WM ist nun nicht gerade Oberklasse, aber ein Preisbarometer. Ich benötige ja nicht nur die Rute, sondern gleich das Komplettpaket.

Von der Jagd auf eine Heilbutt muß ich nur noch meine Frau überzeugen!


----------



## Sockeye (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Moin,

die 7-Tage Lizenz kostet 30 US$, die würde ich mir in einem Angeladen kaufen. Auch die Angelabteilungen von Safeway oder Fred Meyers (Supermärkte) führen diese. Kannst die Lizenz auch Online (klick) bestellen...

Wegen der Ausrüstung würde ich dann dort in eine der größeren Malls gehen und in der Angelabteilung nach einer Kombo für "Spinnfishing for Silver Salmon, Trout and Pike" fragen. Da Du die Ausrüstung sicherlich nur für den Urlaub benötigst, würde ich eine günstige Rute (Fiberglas) nehmen.

Im September wirst Du auf Silber Lachse und Pink Salmon stossen. Ansonsten natürlich Hecht (Entnahmepflicht!), Forellen, Dolly Varden und Seelhead.

Ansonsten, schau Dir mal meine Homepage an. Speziell der Beavers-Loop am Kenai River und der Hidden Creek Trail (Mündung Upper-Kenai) sind tolle Angelplätze. Speziell die Mündung vom Upper-Kenai ist ein Traum. Vor Dir das Harding Icefield und der Skilak-See. Meine Frau konnte stundenlang das Panorama bewundern und fragte mich nach dem Angeln "Was, schon fertig? Können wir nicht noch ein Wenig bleiben?"

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Reisender (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Und wenn du nicht weißt wo die ist die Home vom Sockeye ist !!!

Homepage:

http://www.lachs-angeln-alaska.de 


Hier ist sie ....|wavey:


----------



## FishHunterBLN (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Hallo Voxglotzer (was für eine nick),

erstmal|welcome: im Anglerboard!

Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du hier alle Antworten erhalten wirst#h .

Gruss Torsten


----------



## voxglotzer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Vielen Dank für das Willkommen und die vielen Tipps.

Was bedeutet "Entnahmepflicht!" ?


----------



## Reisender (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*



			
				voxglotzer schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für das Willkommen und die vielen Tipps.
> 
> Was bedeutet "Entnahmepflicht!" ?


 

Wenn du ein Flossenträger Gefangen hast, dann mußt du ihn auch verwerten und das mit Genuss......:k


----------



## voxglotzer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Ich glaube DAS bekomme ich noch hin.


----------



## voxglotzer (7. April 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

@Sockeye: Gibt es einen schönen Campground am Kenai-River, den Du empfehlen kannst ?


----------



## Sockeye (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Mhmm, kommt darauf an, was Du als schön empfindest...

- Zentral in Soldotna, direkte Umgebung von Angelgeschäften, Räuchereien und Supermärkten, direkt am Kenai. Aber reines Schotterfeld, nicht unbedingt gemütlich, aber ideal um zu übernachten und Vorräte aufzufüllen.

- etwas ausserhalb von Soldotna (5min mit dem Auto), sehr groß mit Restaurant und guter Infrastruktur. Zugang zum Kenai. Angeln vom Ufer sehr gut.

- Etwas abseites in Cooper Landing, großer Platz aber im September nicht überlaufen, gut Platz-Infrastruktur, gute Angelmöglichkeiten im Kenai und Russian River. Guter Baumbestand. Ideal als Ausgangspunkt fürs Angeln und Wanderungen, wenn mann 2-3 Tage bleiben will.

- Absolut abgeschieden und romantisch, letzter Vorposten vor der Wildnis, mitten im Naturschutzgebiet am Kasilof River. Keine Infrastruktur. Ausgezeichnetes Steinpilzvorkommen, direkt am Wasser. Zum Angeln einigermaßen geeignet, optimal wäre gemietetes Boot oder Kajak.

...Beschreib einfach mal was Du Dir so vorstellt, dann kann ich eine konkrete Empfehlung geben. Plätze gibt's genug und im September ist auch überall etwas frei.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## voxglotzer (28. August 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Fast vergessen, deshalb noch mal aufgewärmt: Ich brauch noch was um Soldatna, falls Du dort eine Empfehlung hast, wo ich meinen 25-Fuß- Karavan abstellen kann.... Gern auch per PM und falls ich Grüße bestellen soll


----------



## voxglotzer (6. September 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Heilbutt-Angeln macht Spaß !!!!!

http://img504.*ih.us/img504/1610/img4490im9.th.jpg

..und lecker ist das Vieh dann auch noch 

http://img69.*ih.us/img69/4540/img4565or7.th.jpg

Viele Grüße vom Homer Split !
Heute gehts nach Valdez, da sind die Silvers gerade außer Rand und Band !

Falls noch jemand eine Tipp für die Rückreise hat....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83872

Danke


----------



## Karstein (7. September 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Ja Waaaaahnsinn! #6 #6 #6

Viele Grüße nach Homer in´s "Capital of the halibut"

Karsten


----------



## voxglotzer (8. September 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Auch der Silver schmeckt gegrillt ganz nett


----------



## havkat (8. September 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*



> Auch der Silver schmeckt gegrillt ganz nett



Ach!

Heilbutt und Coho schmeckt vom Grill also ganz nett.

Na schau mal an!  

Sitzt da drüben "mittendrin" und macht uns hier fertig!

Danke für die aktuellen Zwischeninfos. #6

Was/wer kommt als nächstes an den Haken und auf den Grill?


----------



## voxglotzer (11. September 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Wir haben mit einem Einheimischen Heilbutt gegen King getauscht. Also auch King vom Grill schmeckt lecker. Wobei King dem Silver vorzuziehen ist. Nummer Eins bleibt aber für uns Heilbutt !


----------



## voxglotzer (11. September 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Achso noch ein Tipp: Wer jetzt noch auf Silver gehen will, kann es ganz kostenlos und an guter Stelle am Edgewater Campground versuchen. Gleich an der Brücke in Soldatna. Da schwimmen so die Stunde 400 - 800 Humpies durch. Wenn man Gl+ck hat ist auch ein Silver bei. Der CG hat schon geschlossen, die Treppen hinunter zum Steg ist aber offen.

BTW: Das die die Brücke über den Kenai immer noch nicht fertig haben nervte nicht nur mich. Das sieht das aus, wie nach einem Angriff. Die ganze Strasse bis vor zum McDonalds ist aufgerissen und mit Löschern ohne Ende versehen. Obacht, wenn man mit Camper unterwegs ist. Das wackelt wie Sau!


----------



## guifri (11. September 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*



voxglotzer schrieb:


> Hallo Profis,
> 
> ich muss zunächst vorne weg sagen, dass ich kein Profi bin und es auch nicht werden möchte. Für mich ist Angeln Ruhe und zu sich selbst finden. ... Ich habe nicht vor mich mit Lachsen und der gleichen anzulegen. Nur mal Abends meine Angel in den See zu werfen und sehen ob ich den einen oder anderen Fisch mit meinem Köder bewusstlos schmeißen kann.
> 
> ...




ja, nee, is klar...nicht mit lachsen, dafür aber ganze tischplatten auf die flossen legen....

mit dem von wegen keine ahnung und das beste daraus machen, scheint dir ganz gut zu gelingen.....|supergri |supergri |supergri 

weiterhin viel petri und überhaupt..


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. September 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Geile Bilder!#6 

(erinnert mich irgendwie an die Klodeckelparade aus dem hiesigen Baumarkt)....lol.


----------



## Sockeye (11. September 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Danke, für die schönen Infos..

..aber Humpies? Eigentlich sollte der Kenai gerade mit Pinkies überlaufen...;+ 

Für den Grill eignen sich fettigere Genossen (King und Heli) natürlich besser...aber für Klaträuchern und Beizen sind Reds und Silvers ungeschlagen...

..oh mann und ich hock hier, völlig auf dem Turkey...selbst nach Norwegen würd ich fahren...#q 

Viel Spaß für die Rückreise..

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Nick_A (12. September 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Uiuiuiuiui, voxglotzer....das nenn ich mal eine ordentliche halibut-Strecke !!! #6

Warst Du auch einer der glücklichen Fänger (dieser auf dem Foto zu sehenden Platten) ?

Grüßle und weiterhin viel Spaß drüben #h

Robert


----------



## voxglotzer (14. September 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Ich hatte das Pech nur einen 21,5 Pfünder und einen 20,5 Pfünder zu fangen. Immer noch genug, um den ganzen Urlaub jeden Abend(!) Plattfisch zu essen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. September 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Petri zu deinen Platten!

Humpies und Pinkies = Buckellachs. Ist also das gleiche, worüber ihr redet.


----------



## voxglotzer (14. September 2006)

*AW: Alaskareise eines Amateurs*

Ja klar Dolfin. Problem ist nur das es *nur* Männchen gibt. Leider. Nicht ein Weibchen war in meiner Schicht (6h) dabei  Und die Männchen wirft man den Hunden zum fraß vor.


----------

